# What is the battle blouse?



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

Hi, this is a bit embarrassing but I am currently looking at my equipment list that I am going to need for my BMQ-L course and I have never heard anyone say what the cadpat battle blouse is. Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MikeL (18 Jun 2013)

I assume it is referring to the CADPAT combat uniform shirt. Does it say bring 3x battle blouses?


----------



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

Not at all. It only says x1. The combat shirt/trousers are at the first ones listed at x3, so I knew that couldn't be it.


----------



## MikeL (18 Jun 2013)

OK, Tac Vest would be my next guess or the rain or combat/IECS jacket.  If not, then I have no idea what it is referring too. Confirm with your chain of command.


----------



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

Tactical vest is also listed. I will ask at the dressing building when I go get a sleeping bag replacement. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

Might I ask what is the definition of IECS?


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jun 2013)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Hi, this is a bit embarrassing but I am currently looking at my equipment list that I am going to need for my BMQ-L course and I have never heard anyone say what the cadpat battle blouse is. Your help is greatly appreciated!



Don't ask, don't tell


----------



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

The IECS does not mean anything in particular though?


----------



## MikeL (18 Jun 2013)

IECS = Improved Environmental Clothing System, after searching it appears IECS is the older OD items.  The new CADPAT items are ICE/Integrated Clothing Ensemble

Anyways, the jacket I was referring to is the CADPAT combat jacket, has a zipper and buttons along the front, and a zipper along the bottom so you can stuff the jacket into it self.
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e390/edstorey/Untitled-1.jpg here's a picture I found of it


If there is confusion with your kit list,  I'd recommend checking with your chain of command to confirm what is what.


----------



## Shepard (18 Jun 2013)

Thank you for the definition. Just to confirm though, the jacket you are talking about is the one you button/zipper up? The jacket I have doesn't seem to have a zipper along to bottom to stuff itself in. Weird.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2013)

Look in the back hem where the shell meets the liner. 

Go ask your MCpl this stuff and save yourself the confusion.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2013)

I suppose I date myself when this was the first thing that came to mind reading the OP.


----------



## PAdm (18 Jun 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suppose I date myself when this was the first thing that came to mind reading the OP.



We are still for those to come in at Clothing Stores. Back ordered....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jun 2013)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Hi, this is a bit embarrassing but I am currently looking at my equipment list that I am going to need for my BMQ-L course and I have never heard anyone say what the cadpat battle blouse is. Your help is greatly appreciated!



Could mean 1 x pair boot bands? as I have seen them in Cadpat...


----------



## Shepard (20 Jun 2013)

I've passed by the clothing store to get some equipment and they told me it was the four seasons jacket. I wish they issued boot bands though.. thanks you guys for you input, I had learned a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Robert0288 (20 Jun 2013)

You can always improvise with office supplies.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jun 2013)

Never heard the rain jacket or combat jacket called a battle blouse before...


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Never heard the rain jacket or combat jacket called a battle blouse before...



I wasn't aware we had a *four season* jacket....   ???


----------



## cupper (20 Jun 2013)

I wasn't aware we had four seasons.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jun 2013)

Here in Alberta we get 4 seasons in one afternoon.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware we had a *four season* jacket....   ???



That too...... ;D


----------

